# help palestine



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 20, 2011)

hey guys
1st if anyone finds this inapproppriate feel free to delete it, mods
so there is this petiton to make palestine an indepentent, fully fledgled country, they arrived to 1 million before the palestine onu conefrence(their 1st goal) and now they have 1,2 million as their next goal
so if anyone wants to help, you can do it here
that's the french version but idk if there are any languages (try to mess with the url or search!
thanks, and i hope i didn't violate any rules here


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 20, 2011)

Hope they become indepentent!!!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 20, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Hope they become indepentent!!!


i really do too,from the bottom of my heart


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 23, 2011)

Wishing the best for them


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't care at all.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 23, 2011)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> Don't care at all.


Then why post in this thread?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 23, 2011)

Trashed post said:
			
		

> _*snip_


if you don't care we'll see how you will care if you were a palestinan and children get killed everyday...
simple solution: if you don't care don't bother to write that


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 23, 2011)

Signed & forwarded on my fb/tweeter


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 23, 2011)

They only need the land of Palestine to bring more weapons to the area to shoot at Israel.
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/24/world/pa...-bid-at-un.html

Watch the videos as well.  The Palestinians want to wipe out the whole jewish race and take all of Israel to them selves.  Even Abbas said so in the UN conference of how he wants Palestine to be of how it was before 1948, why would he say that.  Because his main reason is not wanting to have the country for the settlements if he did he would want have said the 1967 borders.


----------



## emigre (Sep 23, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> They only need the land of Palestine to bring more weapons to the area to shoot at Israel.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/24/world/pa...-bid-at-un.html
> 
> Watch the videos as well.



In fairness, Israel seem to do alight in the whole shooting malarkey.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 23, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your kidding me like?  You think I am talking about in an American point of view?  I am being releastic.  My whole family lives in Israel who I talk to all the time.  You didn't even care to view the video.


----------



## kevan (Sep 23, 2011)

Emigre's site makes the Israelies look bad.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 23, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Emigre's site makes the Israelies look bad.


Your kidding me right?  That is a bullshit website.  No souces or anything.  Of course there would be more propaganda about the Jews on the Interent since there are so many Muslims in the world that could all easily make these websites. 

The palestinians don't even want to negotiate with Israel.  Just yesterday the Iranian president said in the U.N conference that 911 was just an American conspiracy theory, and guess what half of all the representatives of the other countries just left the building after he said that.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 23, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except, you know, there are sources on the site.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 23, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't find one source on the website.  And Israel wouldn't go around killing Palestinian children for no reason at all.  And even if there is one source on the website (which I couldn't find) then it would probably link to another BS website.
Its the same thing as how Hitler was blaming all the Jews in Germany.  I know you guys won't agree with me since you are all probably are anti-semitism


----------



## emigre (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're an idiot, putting it down to Muslims making websites is pathetic. I'm not going to proclaim myself as an expert on the Middle East but it is clear as day both Israel and Palestine have severe faults. And frankly innocent people have died for nothing on both sides. To get some sort of peace deal is reliant on setting out territory and both sides making compromises. It certainly won't happen, both sides are pig-headed and our wonderful western governments are going to just escalate tensions. Its what we do.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if I do give you the source, you're just gonna call it a 'BS website'. What's the point if you're just going to stay ignorant?


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just don't listen right?  Palestine doesn't want to have ANY negations with Israel in the matter.  There goal is to get the 1967 borders and after that will be able to get loads of weapons from Iran and bring them into the land.  Which they currently can not do right now as those borders are heavily patrolled by the Israelies.


----------



## emigre (Sep 24, 2011)

You know negotiations have been at a stalemate right? And Israeli settlements have been built on land expected to be on a future Palestinian state? By the way maybe Iran wouldn't have weapons if the US hadn't brought down the democratically elected and secular Mosaddeq and fundamentally fucked up Iran's political leadership.

Here's an Israeli NGO about fatalities. I'm sure there was a great reason to kill the kids.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 24, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> You know negotiations have been at a stalemate right? And Israeli settlements have been built on land expected to be on a future Palestinian state? By the way maybe Iran wouldn't have weapons if the US hadn't brought down the democratically elected and secular Mosaddeq and fundamentally fucked up Iran's political leadership.
> 
> Here's an Israeli NGO about fatalities. I'm sure there was a great reason to kill the kids.


No, no, no. That is CLEARLY a BS website.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

You guys probably already forgot about all the wars that happened in Israel such as the 6-day war, and all the others were the Arabs started first.  All they want is war.  Just last year there was a terrorist attack in Israel killing thousands you don't see that in the media anytime right?  Did you even hear Abassas speech?  No jew is allowed to live on the Palestinian Territory and if they do they will be sentenced to death.  Do you see Israel doing this?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> You guys probably already forgot about all the wars that happened in Israel such as the 6-day war, and all the others were the Arabs started first.  All they want is war.  Just last year there was a terrorist attack in Israel killing thousands you don't see that in the media anytime right?  Did you even hear Abassas speech?  No jew is allowed to live on the Palestinian Territory and if they do they will be sentenced to death.  Do you see Israel doing this?


Source please.
Honestly, I don't know much about the whole Palestine, Israel situation as it is. I just don't like it when people like you claim everything to be fake because it doesn't fit with your opinion, that's called ignorance.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a source of the 6 day war?  Is the school system in UK that poor?  Go Google search that I have no time for discussing something you should have known about.  

And go please to http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/24/world/pa...at-un.html?_r=1 and watch the dam video of both Netanyahus speech and Abbass speech.  That should knock some sense into all of you.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 24, 2011)

Time for the PLO to get over it eh.

Massively out numbered in 48 they still won (the Israelis). They totally owned the arabs in 67, and in 73, even when the arabs got it right, they still dropped the ball in the end and lost.

It's time the PLO accepted that are no different than Scots, or the Metis, or the Soux, or the Ainu, or the Zulus, or you know, lots of other people that got defeated and or absorbed in the long history of humanity kicking someone else's butt over some land.

I don't care if the PLO ever get so much as a handful of dirt out of the Israelis.

And no, I have no cultural, or ethnic, or religious connections with either group.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it's cool, you can continue being a dick about it.

And I'm not watching a 40 minute speech at midnight.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> The Palestinians want to wipe out the whole jewish race and take all of Israel to them selves.




Come on. 

It is Palestinian land, and it was stolen from them.

Call it what it is: colonization.

There would be more sympathy for Israel if not for the fact that Israel itself is an act of colonization.

The Palestinians are entitled to fight for their own land.


----------



## The_Dragons_Mast (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> You guys probably already forgot about all the wars that happened in Israel such as the 6-day war, and all the others were the Arabs started first.  All they want is war.  Just last year there was a terrorist attack in Israel killing thousands you don't see that in the media anytime right?  Did you even hear Abassas speech?  No jew is allowed to live on the Palestinian Territory and if they do they will be sentenced to death.  Do you see Israel doing this?


From where did you get this stuff???? I am not sure how edited the news you get but I am sure there wasn't any thousands dieing from Israel in the war few years ago. Sure Palestanians did some attacks but the death count was far less than even a hundread & Israel made the sky rain bombs over palestine killing way more civilians than terrorists. As for Abass he is just an idiot that is put without most palestinians acceptance & is just full of BS.

Oh & I hope this is enough source for you http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaza_War


----------



## emigre (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just have to add us Brits were pretty damn essential in that, Parliament even reconsigned the 1947 partition was unacceptable to both sides.

In B4 I get called anti-Semitic.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

@ Jakob95 

I signed the petition if only for the reason that you are spreading propaganda around these boards; not to mention the irrelevant information and smoke screens.


Give it a rest, and take your propaganda elsewhere.


----------



## kevan (Sep 24, 2011)

We might as well stop arguing, either sign it or don't.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First thing first.  How did they steal the land if they declared war on Israel first and then Israel one and got the land.  Does that mean now Russia has to give up the land they still have that was German land?  A part of Germany is still in Russias hands.  Or does the United States have to give up there their land back to the British since it was Britians land first?  And that whole part was actually Israel 4000 years ago.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

It is not arguing.

It is just drawing attention to the fact the one particular member is overwhelming this thread with irrelevant information that has nothing to do with the colonization of Palestine.


I am just trying to bring some balance into this thread, and introduce the fact that *Israel itself was an act of conquest.*


----------



## kevan (Sep 24, 2011)

I guess we can't just drop it then


----------



## L-Lawliet (Sep 24, 2011)

Zionists believe that the land of Israel was given to them by God (so they take it from palestinians), Muslims believe that if you're land is being threatened then you can retaliate. It's not a great combination.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> It is not arguing.
> 
> It is just drawing attention to the fact the one particular member is overwhelming this thread with irrelevant information that has nothing to do with the colonization of Palestine.
> 
> ...


They are threatening the land of Israel.  If you look at it they never want to have any peace agreements, and you hear numerous times how Mahmoud Ahmadinejad wants the destruction of Israel.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what Ahmadinejad has to do with Palestine. He's Iranian. There have been numerous peace agreements that fell through. Yitzhak Rabin came extremely close to ending the fighting before he got assassinated, by an orthodox jew who didn't agree with him.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyway,

It is obvious that a certain poster in this thread has a little too much invested in the ideological debate.

*As an impartial observer, who is neither Jewish nor Muslim,* I don't feel the need to troll this thread with smoke screens and fuzzy arguments.


Let them fight it out on the battle field... ... ...onwards and upwards, and on with my day!


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Anyway,
> 
> It is obvious that a certain poster in this thread has a little too much invested in the ideological debate.
> 
> ...


Yeah you are right.  No point of this topic at all.  All of the opinions of the people that posted here are nothing, since no one here could really change anything anyways it doesn't matter what you think since you don't make the choices here.  Let the "big man" do there jobs.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just ridiculous. Opinions may not affect anything in the long run but discussion is acceptable either way.

Y'now Jakob, I think that you'd be a lot more convincing if you didn't seem this goddamn biased and hell-bent that you're opinion is concretely right.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No body wanted to view the videos that I posted.  And then they continue to fight with me without watching the video for real information from the U.N conference.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 24, 2011)

*looks around*

Gee. I wonder why the people in Israelis and Palestinians can't come to a peace agreement. 

Even a bunch of gamers (most of whom have no horse in the race) can't discuss the situation without their blood boiling.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Video does not equal "real information".

Video = propaganda.

You should know this.


And why would the information in the conference be "real"?

Why would information from any political figure be "real"? It would be as "real" as those mythical weapons of mass destruction.

It is politics only. It is all lies told with the intention of manipulating other to gain power over them.


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 24, 2011)

@Jakob, that's clearly because they've seen the news and seen what Israel has done to Palestinians before. I don't get how is it fair for Israelies to have a state and not fair for Palestinians to have a state. Don't they deserve to be on their land? Isn't it their land in the first place?  Do I have to mention the fact that they're surrounding Gaza for years and people are living in a very bad shape in there. Or the fact that they're colonizing Syrian Golan Heights. Is that their land? NO! IT SIMPLY ISN'T Dude at least get it straight. Also, how are they going to negotiate? Negotiation after all of those dead because they want their freedom or the one that doesn't even want them to have the 1967 borders. I've seen Abbas's speech and I was actually touched, I felt sorry for the guy and people in the UN actually stood up and clapped for him  and his speech was much more positive than Netanyahu's speech. For Gods sake people wake the hell up and open up your eyes.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> @Jakob, that's clearly because they've seen the news and seen what Israel has done to Palestinians before. I don't get how is it fair for Israelies to have a state and not fair for Palestinians to have a state. Don't they deserve to be on their land? Isn't it their land in the first place?  Do I have to mention the fact that they're surrounding Gaza for years and people are living in a very bad shape in there. Or the fact that they're colonizing Syrian Golan Heights. Is that their land? NO! IT SIMPLY ISN'T Dude at least get it straight. Also, how are they going to negotiate? Negotiation after all of those dead because they want their freedom or the one that doesn't even want them to have the 1967 borders. I've seen Abbas's speech and I was actually touched, I felt sorry for the guy and people in the UN actually stood up and clapped for him  and his speech was much more positive than Netanyahu's speech. For Gods sake people wake the hell up and open up your eyes.


They do have the right to have a state.  But that is only when both parties will be able to negotiate with each other. Which Abbass doesn't want.


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 24, 2011)

They tried negotiating a couple of times, but the stubborn headed Israeli people refused to give them the 1967 border and that's the Palestinians right since the whole land is theirs anyway and Israel just simply landed on it because they think it's theirs! Oh also you haven't answered my question dear sir probably because you got nothing to say about it.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> They tried negotiating a couple of times, but the stubborn headed Israeli people refused to give them the 1967 border and that's the Palestinians right since the whole land is theirs anyway and Israel just simply landed on it because they think it's theirs! Oh also you haven't answered my question dear sir probably because you got nothing to say about it.


Its not theirs in any way since Israel has won that war, that land belongs to Israel now.  And Israel had that land long before the Arabs did.  

Of course you were touched you just want the best for them and the worst of the Israelies. My uncle could barely live in Israel(the land that Palestine wants for themselves) he has to have a dog(German Sheppard) to guard his house from the Arabs that come to his property and throw rocks at his windows.
They MUST guard Gaza so no weapons could get into the land, they need to protect themselves.  The Palestinians don't even want to have democracy in the country...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 24, 2011)

And now we're beginning to see why Jakob is so adamant about this subject.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Its not theirs in any way since Israel has won that war, that land belongs to Israel now.




So, if you win a war you can take what you like? 

Well, then... all Palestine have to do is start a war with Israel, win it, and then the land is theirs again!

Problem solved.


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 24, 2011)

ORLY, then I should break into your house and win the war and declair that it's mine. Why do you even care if they're having a democracy on their land or not? Does that JUSTIFY the fact that they don't deserve a state or what? Let's start with Israeli border? Hell we don't even know Israel's state border. Simply landing on someone's land and winning the war is called "COLONIZING" and it's illegal since it's not their land. Israel didn't have all of the land to themselves. They only had few parts of Palestine. As for Gaza, they're not guarding it, they're simply surrounding civillians as well, because simply they want the Palestinians to just die. Airstrikes on Gaza killing civillians is that right? If I remember correctly the ships that were sailing to Gaza to just aid them with food and stuff they get attacked by Israeli forces. Also, you still haven't answered anything really.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Israel won the war they HAD to take the land for protection for themselves, so these kind of wars WON"T happen again.  
http://www.youtube.com/profile?annotation_...u/0/_rusj4yrV4Y

If the arabs never started the war.  They wouldn't be crying right now.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

You are blinded by your ideology; clinging to delusions does not come without adverse effects.


----------



## luckwii (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> It is not arguing.
> 
> It is just drawing attention to the fact the one particular member is overwhelming this thread with irrelevant information that has nothing to do with the colonization of Palestine.
> 
> ...



I regret to inform you, but...you are. I think you need to re-evaluate your hindered view of reality and bias.

And finally my two cents. This is a ploy to move in closer to Israel for a stronger military attack point. Most of us (in the U.S. that aren't flaming liberals) are prepared to fight to defend Israel. I think you all need to take a look again at the history and significance of this. I do take offense that this petition is on this board. Palestine is a terrorist nation, and the Jews (Israel) have suffered enough. Anyone here that has something to say about it, look on Youtube or wherever and look at the videos of the holocaust. This is what Iran is threatening, as well as is the intentions of the Palestinian terrorists. 

I wish Palestine could be a country...but until they take out the trash and get rid of all terrorist acts, and radical Islam, and most important targeting Israel...I say it'll be a cold day in hell before I support this.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> You are blinded by your ideology; clinging to delusions does not come without adverse effects.


Ok let me give you an example.  Would you want to live in a house that has an open door and everyone outside is your enemy that could come in to the house and kill you.  Or would you want to live in a house that has a closed door so they can't enter.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Israel deserves that land. It was theirs long before Palestine.


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Ok let me give you an example.  Would you want to live in a house that has an open door and everyone outside is your enemy that could come in to the house and kill you.  Or would you want to live in a house that has a closed door so they can't enter.


 Just answer my questions before even starting with houses. Dude people are dying in Gaza from Israeli airstrikes and you're talking about doors? Just refer to my posts and answer them before you make such statements, because they seem pointless.


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 24, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually not all of it. They had few parts of Palestine and now they're on parts that doesn't belong to them that includes Eastern Jerusalem which has the mosque that belongs to Muslims. If I remember correctly, they never had Golan Heights in Syria either which they're colonizing right now.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY are not dying because of random airstrikes.  Israel is only trying to defend it self from these terrorists.  You know what you know you are wrong yet you still are trying to defend these terrorists because that is what you want, you are striving for that.  Just as how the Germans were brainwashed to listen to Hitler.

Are you KIDDING ME?  Our temple was were that Mosque stands.  The Romans broke our temple and then once the Muslims conquered Jerusalem they built the mosque.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

luckwii said:
			
		

> They were given the land...




Come on.

If I stole a car from someone, and gave it to you. Does that mean that you now own the car? No.

You can't give away something that is not yours to give.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 24, 2011)

NO i wont help palestine all they do shoot rockets to israel anyone here that is againt terrorims shuld not help them


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> luckwii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you mean this.  You stole a car back from the thief.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 24, 2011)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Chuckles at guy who doesn't know the meaning of example and how a metaphor works.*

*moves aside* Continue.


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ya defending itself by killing children yes? I never heard that children could be terrorists. The thing is any attack to Israel gets blamed on Gaza (Hamas) and the thing is it's not always them which is being unfair. Your temple "WAS" this past and it's like thousands of years ago which doesn't count as your land STILL. They never conquered Jerusalem they actually freed their land, because if you read history properly, you would know that it was conquered by Israelis and then freed by the Muslims afterwards. You probably read it in Israel as they freed their land.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 24, 2011)

the land is Israels anyone that think otherwise is not ready history the won the land by the rules of war


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

Arguing with a religious zealot is like arguing with a brick wall.


You can live in your land of delusion... but sooner or later it will come crumbling down around you like a house of cards.


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll be back to this thread (if it still exists) in a couple hours and debate how Israel is indeed colonizing land that doesn't belong to them. Using the Old Testament as a manifest for conquering the Holy Land does not count as a justified document; you can't quantify its authority in today's world. Stop saying the Arabs aren't willing to compromise, that's fucking bullshit.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2011)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That land belonged to Israel as well and was taken from them. Personally I not in favor of helping Palestine.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 24, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> I'll be back to this thread (if it still exists) in a couple of hours and debate how Israel is indeed colonizing land that doesn't belong to them. Using the Old Testament as a manifest for conquering the Holy Land does not count as a justified document; you can't quantify its authority in today's world. Stop saying the Arabs are not willing to compromise, that's fucking bullshit.




they are not doing such things the land they have they won it fair and square  by the rule of war


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 24, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> the land is Israels anyone that think otherwise is not ready history the won the land by the rules of war



Ok then by the rules of war, I'm going to attack your house and if I win it's going to be mine.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give a gun to your child and tell him to go shoot at a Israeli civilian.  This happens all the time in Israel.  I count these people as animals.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> they won it fair and square  by the rule of war




Whose rules of war?

You are clinging to straws.

You may as well say that they won it far and square by the rules of Monopoly. That is just as justifiable as your argument.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> I'll be back to this thread (if it still exists) in a couple hours and debate how Israel is indeed colonizing land that doesn't belong to them. Using the Old Testament as a manifest for conquering the Holy Land does not count as a justified document; you can't quantify its authority in today's world. Stop saying the Arabs aren't willing to compromise, that's fucking bullshit.
> You are kidding me right?  So you are saying that the Old Testament is fake and there was never an Israel that belonged to the Jews?  Then how do you explain a person like me.  My ancestors were from Israel and got kicked out of the land and we had to move to Uzbekistan after, without any torah or anything.  Yet we still knew words from hebrew and mixed it with the farsi language and made our own kind of dialect.  It was only lately in the 1800s when my race got the Torah when a rabbi from Ukraine I think came and gave the Jews the torah.  We knew we were Jewish yet we didn't know anything about the religion since it got lost..
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


Learn how the world and goverment works my friend.  They attacked first how many times do I have to say this.  If they never attacked I bet they would still have the land that doesn't belong to them.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 24, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> NO i wont help *Israel* all they do *is*shooting rockets at *Palestine* anyone here that is againt terrorims shuld not help them


Fixed it.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I count these people as animals.


Careful there. Keep it civil or thread closed. Got it?
Argue politics as much as you want, that's fine.. start calling people animals and you're crossing the line.

As long as you're civil to each other, no probs.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 24, 2011)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pretty much in that time t was like that but with nations  they were able  hold those lands at the time the borders froze so  blame the dumb arabs that started the war  in which Israel kick so much ass  also why don't you talk about how the left over land was also taken by  Jordan and egypt   Jordan annexe the west bank and egypt annexe the Gaza district  and neither arabs states let the Palestinians have their independence


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Its just so annoying how all they want is to hurt the Jewish people.  Why can't we Jews have our own land.  These Palestinians could go into ANY muslim land they want and live there.  We Jews can not do that as we have always been killed, insulted, and were outcasts.  We always had to live in ghettos.  Look how well we developed Israel into this beautiful rich country without any corruption to the people(or as much as any Muslim country has).  We know how to rule these lands with democracy.

EDIT: I wouldn't even count America to be a safe place for us Jews to live in.


----------



## luckwii (Sep 24, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> I'll be back to this thread (if it still exists) in a couple hours and debate how Israel is indeed colonizing land that doesn't belong to them. Using the Old Testament as a manifest for conquering the Holy Land does not count as a justified document; you can't quantify its authority in today's world. Stop saying the Arabs aren't willing to compromise, that's fucking bullshit.



That is the biggest line of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Arabs are not anywhere near ready to compromise. They are even at war with each other over different extreme views of Islam. They have never given an inch unless to get people like you to think they are compromising. And yet the compromise was only to position for more attack.

Don't get me wrong, I am not anti Arab or Muslim. But I do see things as they are without the smokescreen. And I do see the rise of antisemitism. I can't believe the rest of you don't. Shameful, absolutely shameful.

I am done here. I am getting too pissed off. We are talking about the right for a race of people to survive here. And a con to end it.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Learn how the world and goverment works my friend.  T



So now you are trying to tell me that I have no grip on reality?

Step out of your fantasy world, and you may have more credibility as you say that.


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow now you're calling the poor innocent children animals? If you think that gives the right to Israel to airstrike children then you must be insane.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do find people that give there children weapons to kill innocent people as animals.  And yet again Israel didn't airstrike children.


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They freaking did worse in the Gaza war to children and if you think not even a single airstrike killed an innocent child then again you must be insane. Israel massacred for 60 WHOLE years. Do I have to remind you of sabra and shatlia massacre that took 3,500 palestinians lives in september 16th/17h in 1982?


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 24, 2011)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, can you see it now?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantasy world? There is a country being attacked by terrorist and people are in favor of the terrorist? I think Jakob95 is the only only one talking any sense here.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to many posts at one time.  I guess I missed yours.  There is literally like a new post every 10 seconds.  I write a post to only see 3 other people wrote already before I even submitted the post.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't use the word "animal" as a negative connotation.  All humans are animals.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

This thread is just like _Where's Waldo?_

Can you spot the religious zealots?


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 24, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, you're still not talking sense either, because if you think that killing a bunch of Palestinians makes sense then I don't know what doesn't make sense to you. Yes there are some that killed Israelis, but that still doesn't give Israel the right to airstrike areas in Palestine or give them the right to surround a city that has a big population of Palestinians.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is that the Israelis are not killing the Palestinians.  Again with your airstrikes, why would they airstrike areas in Palestine when there are Jews that live there too.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Another victim of the American media.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another victim of the Muslim media.


----------



## luckwii (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> This thread is just like _Where's Waldo?_
> 
> Can you spot the religious zealots?



Yes you are an atheist/liberal/anti semite. What do I win? 
That is a religion as any other. Yet you tolerate no others.

Now people of religious faith are being attacked here. So if you do not believe in the destruction of a race, then you are a religious zealot? I'll call Webster.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your argument has one fatal flaw: I have never watched Muslim media, I am not Muslim and I do not speak Arabic.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So then were do you get your information from?  Your ass?


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luckwii (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> This thread is just like _Where's Waldo?_
> 
> Can you spot the religious zealots?




Here is the bottom line plain as day. The new war against the Judeo-Christians.

The whole core of this debate revolves around this.

Appease the bad, punish the good. 

Even appease the bad Muslims and punish the good Muslims. Bad is good, good is bad.


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.ifamericansknew.org/


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

You know what insidexdeath you are just jealous about how much the success the Jews had.  You see before we Jews weren't allowed to go to the top because of limitations from the country.  As soon as we got freedom we were able to build up ourselves something you can not do.  Some people say that oh Jews are so cheap and greedy.  Well let me tell you that isn't true.  We Jews are only cheap and greedy to non-Jews  If a Jew/Or a person that likes Jews comes and asks for any help we will always donate, and help.  My family even donates lots of the money we have to Israel every year.  Why we don't help other people because of what we get in return we were used and mistreated.  We don't like donating to people that hate us.  Just look at what happened in Germany when we all voted and supported Hitler what we got in return.  We learned that we have to help our selves and that everyone hates us.

Israel as a whole will always be our land and we won't allow a bunch of terrorists steal it from us and use the land to terrorize us.


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Its just so annoying how all they want is to hurt the Jewish people.  Why can't we Jews have our own land.  These Palestinians could go into ANY muslim land they want and live there.  We Jews can not do that as we have always been killed, insulted, and were outcasts.  We always had to live in ghettos.  Look how well we developed Israel into this beautiful rich country without any corruption to the people(or as much as any Muslim country has).  We know how to rule these lands with democracy.
> 
> EDIT: I wouldn't even count America to be a safe place for us Jews to live in.



And that's why there are revolutions in few Arabic countries which means they never wanted corruption, they're just forced to live with it.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you mean that because I do not watch the _propaganda videos_ that you post links to, and mindless accept them as the Truth, that everything I say comes from my ass?


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There will always be curroption in those countries.  The Arabs don't know what the hell they are doing.  Look how Egypt turned out Islamic militants now rule it.  There can NEVER be true democracy in any Arab country.  

THE VIDEOS ARE THE REALITY.  You are just to stubborn to watch them and continue to go on your fake websites that are the real propaganda.  This is the U.N we are talking about not some random bullshit website.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Sep 24, 2011)

palestinians have had their own state before. it wasn't enough for them, so they ended up losing it. even if they get their own state again, they will never be happy until all the jews are dead.

the majority of the palestinians are evil bastards anyways. they're the ones who were rejoicing in the streets after 9/11, and passing out cookies in celebration of that jewish family that was murdered. lots of pics to back up these claims.


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> You know what insidexdeath you are just jealous about how much the success the Jews had.  You see before we Jews weren't allowed to go to the top because of limitations from the country.  As soon as we got freedom we were able to build up ourselves something you can not do.  Some people say that oh Jews are so cheap and greedy.  Well let me tell you that isn't true.  We Jews are only cheap and greedy to non-Jews  If a Jew/Or a person that likes Jews comes and asks for any help we will always donate, and help.  My family even donates lots of the money we have to Israel every year.  Why we don't help other people because of what we get in return we were used and mistreated.  We don't like donating to people that hate us.  Just look at what happened in Germany when we all voted and supported Hitler what we got in return.  We learned that we have to help our selves and that everyone hates us.
> 
> Israel as a whole will always be our land and we won't allow a bunch of terrorists steal it from us and use the land to terrorize us.



Hell yes. I'm jealous of the fact that Israel's success is caused by the death of a thousands of innocent people.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Some people say that Jews are so cheap and greedy. Well let me tell you that isn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*
You seem to contradict yourself.*


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thousands of innocent Israelis not Palestinians.  They are all killers and want every Jew dead.  You don't understand who the hell are you.  I go to Israel every single year, and see the facts of how people live.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So because I happen to be an American, I only fallow American media? Quite honestly I am offended by your ignorance of my character. I have been fallowing this for many years and honestly only see a group of terrorist trying to start trouble and people feeling sorry for them. As well I of no part connected to any church nor any religion.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How?  Again you are being stupid.  I guess you never went to school. 
I said many people think Jews are cheap and greedy.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schizo, what the heck are doing?  At first I was okay with the whole thing, but don't be a jerk.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 24, 2011)

Okay, I guess I'll put my two cents here.

If what I've read is correct, and Israel did indeed take the land with an act of war. Then by the rules of war, it is indeed theirs. These rules are unwritten relics that have survived long years. Sometimes these rules are affirmed in treaties as well. A few examples:


The American Revolution. We took Britain's colonies and made a new country with an act of war. Does Britain get their land back? No. It's simply a case of human nature. Greed, denial of authority, and oppression were just some of the causes.
The Roman Empire. They wanted something, they took it. No buts unless you wanted to be killed in more ways than one. Greed, ambition are very strong forces of will.
The Soviet Union. They took several separate States and formed what was know as the Iron Curtain. Survival, and protection are very strong motivational forces as well.

This list goes on and on, throughout the history of the world. Only after such civilizations fall and are forgotten does the land return to the original peoples (rarely), or someone new comes in and takes over. Is it right? No, but these rules remain a driving force in society and history. If it's one thing we have all learned, it's that we cannot make someone do something against their will without a show of force.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize that what you just said is extremely bigoted and racist against arabs.


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ORLY, you're dying the fact that a lot of innocent palestinians are dying? Again go here: http://www.ifamericansknew.org/ and READ before you make such statement I never said Israelis didn't die, but you seem to be denying the Palestinian part.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Sep 24, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k[/youtube]





The Fogel family that was murdered in Israel.





Palestinians in return celebrating their death.


Yes, we must help these people. Peaceful, tolerant human beings.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that was pretty racist.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just picking up an inconsistency in his logic.

The first time he said it was not true.

The second time he confirmed it to be true.


Am I not allowed to quote him?


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

There are only 13 million of us Jews and yet we have achieved so much.  Look at any other religion that has that many people and tell me if they achieved as much as the Jews did.  Such as Google's creator, Facebook's creator, Bloomberg, Intel, Motorola divisions, Nesquick, Coke, Nestle, latest version of Microsoft Office, many medications, and more.

Yes I think you are jealous.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 24, 2011)

Also, Jakob95, calm down. You do yourself no credit just spewing things. Not only are you making yourself look bad, but this entire discussion is in jeopardy if you continue to insult others. Please think and phrase your replies to be less insulting to others of differing opinions and races.




			
				Jakob95 said:
			
		

> There are only 13 million of us Jews and yet we have achieved so much.  Look at any other religion that has that many people and tell me if they achieved as much as the Jews did.  Such as Google's creator, Facebook's creator, Bloomberg, Intel, Motorola divisions, Nesquick, Coke, Nestle, latest version of Microsoft Office, many medications, and more.
> 
> Yes I think you are jealous.


No, the religion didn't do those things, people did.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT: Just reread his post, nevermind.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

darkbuster412 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Racist or not.  Its the truth.  Show me one Arab country that was successful with Democracy.  We are not only a religion but a race too.  I am tired of writing all of this because no one listens.  I currently have a bad fever and this is just making me sweat more.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> darkbuster412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you give us proof before you start asking us for some.  If you're going to assert a fact that you'd best be prepared to present proof.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I will allow you to do the honors.  Where is that country that is successful with democracy?


----------



## Sterling (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Racist or not.  Its the truth.  Show me one Arab country that was successful with Democracy.


Arab nations really don't want democracy. Hell there are so many inconsistencies with our country that I wonder if it even works at all overseas.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm then I would think that Israel has the right to do the same as other countries are doing.  Such as Saudi Arabia who doesn't allow any Jew or Christian live in the country.  Or what Abbas wants so that no Jew would be allowed to live in "his future visions of palestine".  Maybe Israel should do the same to the Arabs who live there? Israel has morals that is why they don't do that.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> EDIT: Just reread his post, nevermind.



Yes, they are his words not mine. He seems a little confused as to whether they are true or false though.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have nothing to say on the matter.  Honestly I don't care about the subject in the slightest and am not involved in the conversation.

Plus, you're the one trying to state fact, you can't just push it unto someone else.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 24, 2011)

This is a complicated issue, and people are very passionate for obvious reasons. Innocents on both sides have been killed, and neither side has clean hands. I've been watching this senseless shit since Sadat got shot.. it never gets any better.. not for long anyway. I'm not gonna pretend to have any answers, both sides have legitimate grievances, and again, neither side is blameless (not even close.)

A petition (remember, from the first page?) ain't gonna do jack-squat, and from what I've seen of the proceeding commentary, nobody's listening to anybody else anyway, so...

Thanks for playing. Thread closed.


----------

